# Too many SVCHOST.EXE?



## Ran Werkheiser (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering why there are about 7 SVCHOST.EXE running on my computer listed under SYSTEM user name. Well, I know that SVCHOST is a host for a service. If it's not, can anybody tell me what it is and what it's for? And if it is a host for a service, how can I tell the associated service with it? Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF :grin:

I am not exactly sure why you have that many running because if I am correct there are only 4 svchost.exe processes that should run. It seems like this is probably an infection and you should move this over to the Hijackthis forum.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

I have 7 running on my laptop. Are they using up a alot of memory or CPU usage?

I think it might depend on the system and what is running, for example two of mine are Network related.


----------



## Ran Werkheiser (Sep 10, 2007)

There are seven svchost.exe: 4 of them are SYSTEM, 2 of them are NETWORK SYSTEM, and one for LOCAL SYSTEM. They are not using any CPU power, and the largest taking up 5K of mem.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I would say that is noting to worry about.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that process seems to have a known problem.take a look very interesting read.

http://www.pcsupportforums.com/comp...73-svchost-exe-saga-has-persisted-months.html


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Afaik there's no problem with having many svchost.exe processes as long as they're all writen in lower case, 7 is about the maximum I've seen.

I think 1 or 2 of them are only if you use XP's integrated firewall. You'll also have less if you have no network adapters and no internet connection. Their number will also depend on the programs you have installed, the hardware you have and such things. Have a look at this article to learn what those files do :
Why are there so many copies of svchost.exe on my machine?

You can use tasklist.exe to learn which services are associated with each svchost.exe process (use the /svc switch).


----------



## WhipeOut (Dec 15, 2009)

Umm I've got 9 of them and I know that I have a virus in system32/ndis.sys file which is white listed (system file) and I CANNOT get rid of that stupid virus in that file just because that 
Could someone help me please?


TIP: DON'T use Registry cleaners to fix registry problems  (My PC had to backup after I used one)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


BG


----------

